# General > Genealogy >  2011 Cencus

## ciderally

just noticed that the next cencus is due next year on 27th march, just wondering is it every 100 years they let it go public ?

----------


## sgmcgregor

> just noticed that the next cencus is due next year on 27th march, just wondering is it every 100 years they let it go public ?


And have you seen the stories that this may be the last one. The Government is thinking of scrapping it as they can get details of the population elsewhere for less money! :-0

You may be the last of your family that anyone in the future can pin down to a location. Whatever you do, don't move house, and don't change your profession :-) This could be a real headache for future researchers.

Steven (Firmly rooted to the spot).

----------


## ciderally

gee whiz....they cant do that...can they? and who are they?..is it the goverment?

----------


## tonkatojo

> gee whiz....they cant do that...can they? and who are they?..is it the goverment?


They can and probably will, as to who is it, try the two boy wonders vying for attention.

----------

